# where do i find my grade?



## amonteve (Jan 31, 2008)

This is my first post so, hi everyone!

I took NREMT today. It cut me off at 73, so here's hoping...

I know it takes a day or two for grades to post, but where on the site do I go to find my grade once it is available?

Thanks.


----------



## milhouse (Jan 31, 2008)

well i dont think you actually get a grade. you do get a pass or fail notice. now when you log into the NREMT website you'll want to go to were you check your application status and click on that. now it should tell you there once your exam is scored now what it will say if you failed im not real sure because i only got the passing score thank god lol 

welcome to the site and good luck with your test results.


----------



## amonteve (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## amonteve (Feb 1, 2008)

I passed! Killah!


----------



## disassociative (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 2, 2008)

well as my mother always said, where was the last place you saw it?

congratulations!


----------



## amonteve (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you!
It's a good feeling.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Go to "check application status" And scroll down. It will say "Examination scored" Mine said "Congratulations on passing the NREMT Cognitive examination....blah blah blah" Congrats btw. Its a great feeling.


----------



## lcvfd1135 (Feb 12, 2008)

My NR test scared me as well. Mine cut off at 70 but i passed. it doesn't give a percent just pass or fail.


----------

